# Broadcom's BCM5751F not working with 2005.1 minimal CD

## liska

Hiu folks,

i've got a problem with initializing 'eth' device on IBM ThinkCentre VKF72ST with Gentoo 2005.1 minimal installation CD:

```
# lspci -v

...

0000:02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5751F Fast Ethernet PCI Express (rev 11)

              Subsystem: IBM: Unknown device 02f7

              Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 5

              Memory at 20000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable)

              Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

              Capabilities: [50] Vital Product Data

              Capabilities: [58] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/3 Enable-

              Capabilities: [d0] #10 [0001]

...
```

afaik, this nic should work with tg3 module (Broadcom Tigon3 driver)... but when i do 

```
# modprobe -av tg3

insmod /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/tg3.ko

tg3: Cannot find proper PCI device base address, aborting
```

```
# dmesg
```

prints nothing about eth[0-9] and 

```
# ifconfig -a
```

 prints only loopback device info ..  :Sad: 

ps: i've tried Knoppix live CD -- same thing there ..

any ideas, how to get it working ??

----------

## jpl888

Hmmm that is strange, I myself have a Dell with a Broadcom 5751 in and I installed from the Universal 2005.1 CD it detected the card no problem.

This would suggest 2 things:-

1. The card itself is faulty

2. The minimal CD you have is faulty

I can see no reason why the minimal detection would be different to the universal.

Although I have just noticed you lspci output says the card is fast ethernet and "tg3" is a gigabit driver maybe that has something to do with it.

You might have to get the right driver from Broadcom and some how load it while you are on the live CD.

----------

## felix_beatageist

I've got the exact same problem as the original post but with an IBM ThinkCentre  A51 (8131-32U) which has the NeXtreme BCM5751 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express.

Also using the Gentoo 2005.1 minimal install CD with a correct MD5sum.

Knoppix 4.0.2 (2005-09-23) has also produced the same result.

Card works fine in WinXP Pro.

And for what it's worth Ubuntu 5.10 installer wouldn't load the tg3 driver either.

----------

## Quincy Hoist

Hi... I had the exact same trouble. What kernel are you using? The error seems to happen w/ gentoo-sources but not with vanilla-sources. Alternatively, it seems that if you compile both tg3 *and* the 'dummy' network driver into your kernel it may get results, though I haven't tried that method personally.

Hope that helps!

----------

## felix_beatageist

Thanks. I am using the kernel that is the default with the 2005.1 minimal install CD. I will look at the other options available at boot for the install. 

Actually this thread should be in installing Gentoo    :Wink: 

----------

## jpl888

It must be something machine or card specific I have the same BCM5751 as felix_beatageist and mine works.

lspci output:- 

```
0000:02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5751 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Dell: Unknown device 0180

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

        Memory at dfdf0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [50] Vital Product Data

        Capabilities: [58] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/3 Enable-

        Capabilities: [d0] #10 [0001]

```

kernel output:-

```
Oct 28 07:36:01 tux kernel: eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM95751) rev 4001 PHY(5750)] (PCIX:100MHz:32-bit) 10/100/1000BaseT Ethernet 00:13:20:5e:d0:80

Oct 28 07:36:01 tux kernel: eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[1] MIirq[1] ASF[0] Split[0] WireSpeed[1] TSOcap[1] 

Oct 28 07:36:01 tux kernel: eth0: dma_rwctrl[76180000]
```

This may be a red herring but I did notice the other day I couldn't get an ISDN card to work until I disabled "APIC" support in the kernel, might be worth trying that (not sure if you can off the Live CD).

----------

## felix_beatageist

Thanks jpl888. I've got the card working and will continue with the gentoo install, hopefully without anymore similar problems.

Using "noapic" during the boot install did not work, however. The README.txt on the liveCD said disabling apic was useful with older hardware.

During the problem install these were the relevant outputs:

lspci -

```
0000:02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5751 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 11)

   Subsystem: IBM: Unknown device 02f7

   Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 5

   Memory at <ignored> (64-bit, non-prefetchable)

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [50] Vital Product Data

   Capabilities: [58] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/3 Enable-

   Capabilities: [d0] #10 [0001]

```

dmesg -

```
PCI: Unable to handle 64-bit address for device 0000:02:00.0

```

The solution came from noticing jpl888's firmware revision no. and from some googling was to update the firmware and sure enough there was a recent BIOS update (2FJT20A) for the IBM ThinkCentre 8131

 *Quote:*   

> Changes for 2FKTxxA/2FJTxxA:
> 
> 2FKT20A/2FJT20A
> 
> - Fixes invalid programming of Broadcom LAN BAR
> ...

 

After applying the BIOS update, the liveCD kernel loaded the tg3 driver and ifconfig showed eth0 being up.

Hope this helps someone else...

----------

